# O/T - V-8 ID Game



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Sorry for my absence. My life got more, umm, exciting, so I haven't done anything with slots in many weeks, including keeping up with the forum. But I did get another e-mail forward that I thought I just *had* to pass on to the group.

*AmericanTorque.com's Classic V-8 ID Game*










*Do you know yer muscle-car mills, '57 to '72?*
And don't post yer guess about this one. It's question #1.


If everybody waits a day or two to post their scores, we can play a side-bet game -- Which forum members do you think are gonna :thumbsup:*ACE* all 19 V-8 IDs?

Have fun. :wave: I'm out - in the '60s I was under the spell of Brit-iron. Wodda Maroon.

(I did a quick search and didn't find anything, but like I said, I haven't been reading the forum, so if somebody's posted this already, I apologize for the duplication).

Oh, well, back to wasting a sunny day dealing with tax issues. Pffffft. :freak:

-- D


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I have to be the biggest looser...*

Bet Bill Hall would know most of these....me well lets just say I know how to push the accelerator better than identify Engines. 

I built lots of car models back in the 70s and had my share of late 60s and early 70s cars. This did not help me... :freak: Can you say only 3 right? 

Bob...III for me...zilla


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

10 out of 19.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

13 out of 19 for me, blew some easy ones.
Fun stuff


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

19 of 19........but, I'm an old gear head..........


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Got 10 of 19. Got all the motors I've owned and all the Mopars. Wife and daughter got 7-19 working together. Should I be worried they got the tri-powered and super charged motors right????

-Paul


----------



## PT737 (Jul 14, 2004)

I got 12 right out of 19.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I got 13 out of 18... The last one didn't count because the picture wouldn't load for me and I had to take a stab in the dark.. I made quite a few lucky guesses..


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

17 of 19 here.

I got a bunch right my knowing what they weren't,
the color, or the accessories. I think I've only seen about a third of these engines in person.
Fun game. Thanks for posting D!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

When you finish the first game, scroll up and hit the other games.. Challenging for sure!!


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Cool game. 15 of 19 here.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Played the 2 car ID games. Aced those but man they are challenging! ID'ing the one year separation of body styles in the mid 60's really twisted those handful of undamaged brain cells I have left!:freak:

Lots os fun though!
-Paul


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

17 out of 19, I missed one of the early Hemi's

Boosted


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

17 of 19, two of the Ford motors got me...


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

14/19. This was fun !


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

17/19... Studie and the Ford SOHC got me. Still fun!


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

Got all 19 another old Gear head. I have been selling auto parts for 41 years.


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

45% (25414 out of 56541) of the other players got that question right.

You got 17 right out of 19. 

Thanks for playing! If you, your club, or a friend is hosting a car show, swapmeet, race, or any other car-related event, please check out the event calendar here and read the introduction at the bottom. Also, before you leave the site, be sure to check out the home page. 

If you liked this game, please tell your friends. The link is: 


I missed # 18 and #19


Dave


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Ha cool contest. Got an honest 18 out of 19. I goofed on one Ford engine. I'm predominantly a GM man. I got lucky on one Studebaker through process of elimination.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*yipee!*

You got 18 right out of 19.

The one that got me was the 348 Chevy..
I saw the shape of the valve cover and thought 409.... doh!

I did have to make a educated guess on some of those older supercharged engines.....


----------



## crosley (Aug 20, 2010)

*yes*

16 out of 19 not to bad for a 44 year old those dam fords always hang me up


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Impressive numbers guys. I'm feeling like a slant 6 right now:freak:

-Paul


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I could have had a V8...*



pshoe64 said:


> Impressive numbers guys. I'm feeling like a slant 6 right now:freak:
> 
> -Paul


I wish a slant 6 was on that quiz...had a 215 & 225 in my Dusters back in the 80s. Dang it  It got better for me with the 360 in my 74 DART later down the road!!!! 

http://www.allpar.com/slant6.html

Bob...had a straight 6 in my Nova and Janked the Sucker out...zilla


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

noddaz said:


> You got 18 right out of 19.
> 
> The one that got me was the 348 Chevy..
> I saw the shape of the valve cover and thought 409.... doh!
> ...


Trips give it away Scott! You did good!


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

That was as much an engine compartment & accessory ID as anything. Some of them like the supercharged bird, you couldn't see much but the gut just says that photo is of an old bird and only one of the choices would be found in it's belly. 

While the obscure makes seem hard to spot it's actually quite easy, there's features of ford, GM, and mopar to be found mixed together. If you can't figure out how that overflow tank placement got combined with that alternator, you're looking at an AMC or stude! (19 of 19)


----------

